# Verkaufe Razer Man O`War Overwatch Edition  [eBay]



## CyberPhoenix18 (15. Juni 2018)

Hi. Ich verkaufe derzeit ein beschädigtes (Voll funktionsfähig, nur "Emblem" abgebrochen) Razer Man O`War in der Overwatch Edition für 75 € + 5€ Versand (V.B.). Neupreis lag bei etwa 140€
Bei Interesse:
https://www.ebay.de/itm/132663646879?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1558.l2649


----------



## Zybba (15. Juni 2018)

http://forum.pcgames.de/private-kle...f-von-indizierten-beschlagnahmten-medien.html


----------



## CyberPhoenix18 (15. Juni 2018)

Warum Indiziert/Beschlagnahmt ?


----------



## Zybba (15. Juni 2018)

Das ist ein Link.
Einfach drauf klicken und lesen.


----------



## CyberPhoenix18 (15. Juni 2018)

Das habe ich und habe nichts gefunden was meinem Post wiedersprechen würde.


----------



## Wynn (16. Juni 2018)

CyberPhoenix18 schrieb:


> Das habe ich und habe nichts gefunden was meinem Post wiedersprechen würde.





> Punkt 2a: eBay Angebote
> Es kann auch auf eBay Auktionen hingewiesen werden, dann aber klar und deutlich im Titel mit beispielsweise [eBay] bezeichnen!



Das meint er  Kleinanzeigen sind nicht Ebay


----------



## CyberPhoenix18 (16. Juni 2018)

Ohhhh. Sorry ich habe den quasi gleichen Text in mehreren Foren gepostet und bin mit den Regeln wohl durcheinander gekommen  Bei einem anderen (Wo es nicht in den Regeln steht) hab ich`s im Titel. Naja, kann ich den Titel noch irgentwie editieren ? Oh und danke für den Hinweis


----------



## Loosa (16. Juni 2018)

Hab's mal editiert. 
Viel Glück beim Verkauf.


----------



## CyberPhoenix18 (16. Juni 2018)

Vielen Dank


----------

